# Nigerian Buck Critique



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Just wanted to see what the other Nigerian breeders thought. I'd love some feedback! Thanks! Oh- He's exactly a year old in this picture


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice looking buck! I like his colours! (yes, that's the Canadian way to spell 'colors' :lol: )
It might help to post pictures taken at his level, not looking down at him...and front/top/back pics...just suggestions!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice brisket, level top line, legs aren't posty, stands on strong feet,

He does have a steep rump though. It's be better if I could see a conformation pic of him though. 

Could ya get a pic of his front end? 

He has beautiful colors though! He looks a lot like my Gypsy!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, do I ever love that color! I have a buck that looks very similar!
I like how uphill he is, nice brisket extension, beautiful head, tight toes, nice rear leg angulation. He is showing good length and body capacity for only being a year old. He does appear to toe out a bit and it's hard to tell if he has a steep rump or if that's his tail and fluff getting in the way!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice length of neck.
I don't like his shoulder assembly much. 
I disagree with those saying he's got a nice brisket, because his shoulder is sticking out. I don't see any brisket.
Hard to see his withers or topline.
I'd like to see tighter elbows.
Rear leg angulation doesn't look too bad, however, he looks a bit cow hocked.
I like his pasterns.
Knees look a little knobby.
He's a bit short bodied.
And lastly, he's got a steep, very short rump.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for the critique everyone! Hopefully i can get him into a buck show this year!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm pretty new to this, so this is a practice critique.
Pros:
-long neck
-long body
-good brisket
-appears to have good capacity
-straight front legs
-well-angled back legs
-strong pasterns
Cons:
-steep rump
Can't see:
-whether the topline is as level under the hair as the hair silhouette suggests
-how wide he is between the pinbones, nor how arched in the escutcheon
-scrotal diameter
I _can_ see that he is a handsome boy with nice markings!

ETA, looking a second time, KW might be right about his shoulders masquerading as his brisket!?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Nice length of neck.
> I don't like his shoulder assembly much.
> I disagree with those saying he's got a nice brisket, because his shoulder is sticking out. I don't see any brisket.
> Hard to see his withers or topline.
> ...


I completely agree with Kylee. He has a few strong points but he doesn't totally wow me.


----------

